# arinsi's 5g crs



## arinsi (Mar 14, 2010)

wouldve and couldve bought the 10g from ai
but went to luckys first and did not know they restocked as their website stated they had them out of stock (until after i went home)

better luck next time, i just hope ai doesnt run out again

s grade crs bought from franks a while back are being housed in my 50g
due to increasing levels of water hardness and ph as my peat is wearing out, i will be rehoming them into this 5g

specs:

tank: ada doaqua 5g
heater: hydor 200w inline heater with nag thermometer
filter: eheim 2213 with lily pipes
light: ikea lamp hooked with a 26w 6500k cfl
substrate: ada amazonia (new)

flora: watermoss, dwarf hairgrass

__________________________________________________

day 1 (feb, 18)

water still cloudy
used old ikea desklamp as temporary light
threw in a few floating plants
cycling tank
no hardscape yet










day 2 (feb, 19)

water cleared up more
bought new light and installed with proper bulb
havent bought timer for the light yet










march 12










march 17


----------



## randy (Jan 29, 2012)

It's always excited to set up a new tank, big or cute. 

What is the substrate you use in the tank? FSS? FSS has done okay for me although I have started to used Akadama for its various advantages (to me).

Any reason not using UGF? I would think that with 2213 the water should clear up in hours as it does for me, maybe because I hook up UGF to my canister, or because I always clean the substrate before it goes into the tank.

Another thing I normally do is to use a HOB filter right after the first water fill until the water is clear, this way I don't get all the initial dirty debris in my canister or in my case, stuck in the substrate (since my canister is hooked up with UGF).

Keep us updated, that tank will rock with some moss on DW and some CRS.


----------



## getochkn (Jul 10, 2011)

Nice little tank. Be prepared for the Amazonia to leech ammonia for 1-2 months on you before you can add anything to it. Like Randy said, I usually take a HOB filter full of floss and let it run for a few days to clean up the tank, I stir around too to get all those fine particles moving in the water column and sucked up and into the floss. Yes the 10g would have nicer and easier to keep the param's stable for crystals. I doubt you'll need the heater, crystals like it cool and I've never found a need for a heater on my tanks.


----------



## arinsi (Mar 14, 2010)

the substrate is ada amazonia
im not using a ugf cause i plan on sticking some dhg in there

yeah the hob is a good idea but i dont have one on me so i will have to do without
i dont really mind the little sticks and bits and the water is clearer now
but im not using any carbon so thats why it might take awhile

i will put the shrimp in after i acquire the rock, driftwood and moss
by that time, water parameters will be safe 

i still have to buy a test kit
im also considering a leaf litter
leaves are probably going to be bought indian almonds


----------



## charlie1 (Dec 1, 2011)

Loving it.
Can you share the price of that tank?
Regards


----------



## arinsi (Mar 14, 2010)

both the tank and the substrate was bought at luckys

tank was $78
substrate was $25
managed to talk $5 dollars off the total so $98 for both

i so wanted to get a 10g from ai for $70
the deal is worth so much more

im hoping to do weekly updates when im home from school


----------



## CrystalMethShrimp (Apr 27, 2010)

arinsi said:


> both the tank and the substrate was bought at luckys
> 
> tank was $78
> substrate was $25
> ...


Yeah, I was gonna ask why you didn't go to AI, they have better prices.
When I went last night one guy had a big package put together, a cube starphire tank, lights, substrate, plants, drift wood, and when I heard the total price I was shocked. It was only around $160. My fluval edge alone costs $200 pssh. I don't know how they are staying in business, but I'm really glad we here in toronto have access to a store like AI.

Oh btw I saw a 2 foot by 9inch long starphire tank (11gal) demo for $65. With an additional 20% discount think. It's in mint condition and a great deal so thought I'd mention it.


----------



## arinsi (Mar 14, 2010)

finally back home

moved the crs in after having one die and a couple not looking too good in my 50g
those ended up dying later

a few were missing and only retrieved 5
drip method for half a day and colour improved

that was a week ago

this week, i found some roots from the forest behind sheridan
double boiled them and placed them in after they cooled
a few roots are still refusing to sink
also placed in some leaves and planted some hairgrass from my 50g

today i discovered a bunch of molts and a shrimplet picking on the maple leaf, and another female has eggs in her saddle
tried to take a photo of the shrimplet but couldnt capture it with my inferior camera

i dont want to disturb the substrate
even though i wanted it to slope from one side to another

i am hoping to buy a jug of ro water, a timer and a test kit next weekend
so i can find out my parameters when i need too

march 12


----------



## randy (Jan 29, 2012)

Looking good. Do you take readings on your water parameter? I'd like to know what that substrate does to the water and if there's still ammonia leached.


----------



## arinsi (Mar 14, 2010)

i was worried about the ammonia aswell but i had to make a choice
im going to try to get a test kit this weekend with some ro water
ill post parameters once i acquire them

i think a few rocks and thicker roots would make the tank look drastically better


----------



## arinsi (Mar 14, 2010)

new piece of root still floating but im pushing it down with the inflow pipe
rearranged a bit

removed water for water change tomorrow
half ro half tap

march 17


























is there any snails that will live happily and naturally in the wild in slightly acidic water which are used to home crs?


----------

